# Clap Push Ups......any point in doing them?



## the_general64 (Jul 3, 2007)

If one does clap push ups, will that help your bench in any way? Is there any point in doing them at all? I know its a plyometric movement but will that help increase the weight you push or just the speed at which you push it? If so, when would you do them? Before or after you bench? Same day or another day?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jul 3, 2007)

I supersetted these with incline db's the other day after doing a heavy set of benching and really felt good afterwords, my db's were lower than usually so I know that I fatigued the muscles.. it was sort of a shock type thing because I never usually do pushups..

in my opinion, I like them


----------



## JonnyStead (Jul 4, 2007)

For me - I see them as an explosive movement and not an example of good form - I dont believe they will help with the bench and I believe you run the risk of injury with them if you're old like me!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

I do them in circuit training with my other plyo and bodyweight movements. If you're looking to improve explosive power then go for it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 4, 2007)

Same use as any other plyo.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't see the point in clapping unless you want to.


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I don't see the point in clapping unless you want to.



you can clap if you want to...you can leave your friends behind.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

Nate K said:


> I don't see the point in clapping unless you want to.



it develops some quickness and response time.

if you try and clap and you aren't fast, you are going to be eating floor real quick.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it develops some quickness and response time.
> 
> if you try and clap and you aren't fast, you are going to be eating floor real quick.



Yeah you're right.  I just choose to not clap and focus on exploding off the ground.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 4, 2007)

You take clap push ups even further once you master the basics. 
Once you get good at them you can raise your feet on something, the skies the limit. 





YouTube Video


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2007)

^^ yea, Ross Emanit is the man!


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2007)

I think all that clapping looks silly and could keep better form without it.


----------



## Nate K (Jul 4, 2007)

but it's still cool


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2007)

Some reactive strength is good.  It can definitely enhance the rate of force development which can be good for accelerating the bar quicker and getting through sticking points with the momentum you create by efficiently channeling that elastic energy.  The Westside guys believe firmly in this, which is why they have two days devoted to dynamic effort work.


----------

